# COLNAGO C59 DI2 or regular?



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

i just ordered a C59 frame with DI2 group set
what do you say to oreder it with DI2 specific or regular
thanks


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

UDIS80 said:


> i just ordered a C59 frame with DI2 group set
> what do you say to oreder it with DI2 specific or regular
> thanks


I say that you demand Campy Electric for that bike, a high roller such as yourself SHOULD NOT languish with the mere mortals and their production groupsets.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

either is awesome!


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Shimano on a Colnago. 

:mad2:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*thanks you diego*



DiegoMontoya said:


> Shimano on a Colnago.
> 
> :mad2:


even when Rabonbank did it I found it an abomination


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I heard that the campy di not good as the shimano and ther will be a recall soon
i have already two EPS one is with campy super record and one with record 11


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Recall? It's not in the market.


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

it was sold in europe-italy and germany for few groups and it is not good as the shimano yet
i always liked campy over the shimano but the DI2 works very good
what i asked is not about the group seti asked if i will order the frame for regular system or for DI2
thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sold in Europe, you say? That must have been grey market, but ok.
If you like to go electronic and like the look, feel and aura of Shimano, get the Di2-specific frame. If you get the mech-specific frame you have a wider choice of groups, of course. Up to you.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

UDIS80 said:


> it was sold in europe-italy and germany for few groups and it is not good as the shimano yet
> i always liked campy over the shimano but the DI2 works very good
> what i asked is not about the group seti asked if i will order the frame for regular system or for DI2
> thanks


In the latest Cycle Sport Campy alludes to BMC wanting electric but they had an exclusivity w/ Movistar so BMC went to Shimano. So a Protour team couldn't get it but Campy made it available at the consumer level in Italy and Germany despite it not being full scale production?


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Di2 will give you the following bonus attributes to your cycling self: 

+5 to credibility amongst your cycle buddies (they will think you're so cool)
+1 to shifting performance
+0.0002 to weight 
+1 to bulk as per battery on your downtube
-20 to coin purse as per intense expense associated with Durace Di2
+1 to respect on roadbikeeview.com forums or any other forums of your choosing
-10 brownie points from your wife/significant others because you are spending more money on bike PARTS than most people do on a car. 

Sleeping on the couch for the first few nights
Eating canned flaked ham for dinner (or tuna)
Mac and Cheese Tuesday,Thursdays and Sundays
No vacation this year (or next)

40% higher chance you will be robbed by a gang of poor cyclists who ride low-rent Raleighs and Schwinns purchased on cleanerance at Sears. 
13% higher chance of weeping if you crash your bike and damage any of aforementioned pricey components
50% more likely to spend time cleaning the Di2 components with q-tips, cotton swabs and other soft, supple items. (With each passing week, this will decrease )

I'm the comedian around here by the way


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

7800 is good enough


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 7800 is good enough


He's asking about Di2 on a Colnago C59. We're well beyond "good enough."


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Yeah but...*

isn't Sora good enough on a Colnago?? It'll last a really loooonnnnngggg time...


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks For All
I Will Go With The Di2 And A Regular Frame Of C59 
It Is Ordered Already
It Will Arrive In About 4 Months


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Most of us here on RBR are mere mortals. Here is probably not the best place to ask advice of such lofty things.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

jd3 said:


> Most of us here on RBR are mere mortals. Here is probably not the best place to ask advice of such lofty things.


Since the product is produced, there is a market otherwise why would Shimano spend the R&D to develop such a gruppo? The 'Nag isn't revolutionary but it is made in Italy so you pay for that, and also for the name of the product as well. Just because you can't afford it doesn't mean that others can't...


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

UDIS80 said:


> Thanks For All
> I Will Go With The Di2 And A Regular Frame Of C59
> It Is Ordered Already
> It Will Arrive In About 4 Months


You will love it when it comes...great frame and electric shifting is simply awesome.


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

I HAVE A LYNSKEY HELIX WITH DI2 SO I KNOW WHAT IT IS
AND I RIDE CLNAGO SINCE 1981-I HAVE 2 EPS
THIS IS ME WITH ERNESTO COLNAGO
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/special-visit-with-ernesto-colnago.html


----------



## tvelez83 (Jan 14, 2011)

to UDIS80,

i was having the same debate, and i went with the C59 DI2 specific frame. i dont know if you know, but you can use a DI2 specif frame with whatever group you want! the only difference is that if you install a DI2, you will be able to do internal wiring.


----------



## tvelez83 (Jan 14, 2011)

*DI2 Frame*

to UDIS80,

i was having the same debate, and i went with the C59 DI2 specific frame. i dont know if you know, but you can use a DI2 specif frame with whatever group you want! the only difference is that if you install a DI2, you will be able to do internal wiring.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Considering the number of bikes he already has, I fail to understand why he wouldn't have ordered the frame Di2 specific.


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

To tvele83
i will asked mr diego from colnago tomorrow
thanks for that


----------



## tvelez83 (Jan 14, 2011)

UDIS80 said:


> To tvele83
> i will asked mr diego from colnago tomorrow
> thanks for that


UDIS80,

that is what i was told! but please let me know what he says ,

thanks


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

OK i will


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't Campagnolo Electronica also supposed to work on the C59 DI2 frames as well? I would buy the DI2 frame myself, even if I were using Super Record 11. That way, it will be compatible with Electronica.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

And 6 speed Super Record still works excellently.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

7800 is good enough


----------



## rmfh (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought that all c59's were DI2 compatible. As far as I know you don't have to order a DI2 specific frame.


----------

